# New puppy having seizures



## Shelby (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello all! I am desperate for some advice as my heart is breaking. My husband and I drove five hours three weeks ago to pick up our new little v girl Shelby. When we went to the breeder she was the last one left. She was 9 weeks and had her first set of shots at 8 by them. The breeder informed us that the second round of shots is being studied in v's becaus they cause seizures And I should consider waiting till third round is due.. I thought this was a little strange but told them I would research it. So our little Shelby was home for a week and she had a seizure. She foamed at the mouth and had tremors did not lose her stole or urine. I then took her to vet and they did blood work and everything cam back fine but she did have a nasty case of ear mites. He said just watch her and document if it happens again. Five days later the same thing. Now today which is four days later she had two grand mal seizures and I ran her to vet where they kept her for the day for observation. He is going to check for a liver shunt and said that was our best case scenario because she is so young. I contacted breeder via email when all this started and it takes a few days to respond with pretty short replys that they have breed dogs for 12 years and haven't heard of this. I now called three times today and left messages as I am a nervous wreck. I wonder if she had this condition before and that's why they advised me against round 2. I am devestated and going to pick her up from vet in a few hours and need some advice.. Sorry if this is rambling, I waited so long to get a v and did so much research on breed and now I have had her three weeks and its heart breaking.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Shelby my heart goes out to you :-[

but I smell a rat in the Breeder 

Sounds like a flat out moron

and a dumper no calls back to me 

Have your Vet check the pups liver enzymes as well

if there real high

it could be a chemical or worse

Hugs and any help I can

Rud Dog

and You can share that breeder with me Via PM

Will talk some fun"" 

For you ;D


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Shelby, I'm so sorry, how worried you must be. I don't have experience with seizures, but I'm sure other members will. I hope the vet has good news for you when you go back to pick her up.

I think I remember that SteelCityDozer has a pup with seizures, you might want to send him a message and see if he has some advice to offer.

Hope everything works out for little Shelby.


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

Poor Shelby.

I, as a new V puppy owner, can feel your hurt.

First thing, document it and have your vet take diligent notes as well.

Second, how closely have you watched her? Is there any pattern to her seizures? Same time of day? Could she be eating something in or outside of the house that causes them? 

I would consider all possibilities before I jumped to the conclusion that vaccinations are the cause. Im sure that you'll find all kinds of Tom Foolery on the internet pointing fingers at the vaccines; its probably not that. 

I had a dog that suffered from seizures every now and then. He lived a very long and happy life.

Make sure that shes not eating/drinking something nasty.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Shelby, I can understand why you are feeling broken hearted, but don't give up, and if you are not satisfied in any way with what her Vet is telling you, don't hesitate to switch. Stick with it. It's really too soon to know what's going on with your pup. Wish I could be more helpful, but have had no experience with this issue.


----------



## Shelby (Mar 4, 2013)

I have been tracking them all and the first two happened in the crate so she has been sleeping w me ever since. I have been researching everything and that is how I found this forum. She has them when she is sleeping and it is awful to watch. She is so smart and already so well trained, that is why none of this makes sense. The first visit to the vet he didn't really think it could be epilepsy because of her age. I will see what they say when I go pick her up. He did say that I should consider taking her back because it could just get worse and I am already so attached and haven't heard back from breeder to better understand contract. The two today really wiped her out and she was so lifeless. I am just so sad. When researching the breeder there is nothing but positive feedback.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

My cousin's Bernese pup had seizures at a very young age as well. As much as your instinct is to help Shelby or even panic, see if you can video part of her seizing for your vet to be able to see exactly what is going on with her- this proved to be extremely helpful for my cousin. In the end they found that environmental factors (cleaning products, etc) were contributing to their pups health concerns. They eliminated the factors and as their pup grew he slowly stopped having seizures all together.

As far as the breeder goes - focus on what is going on with your pup and be sure to communicate with your vet as best as possible. It's hard to think straight when scary things like this are happening but the most important thing that you can do is develop an open and honest line of communication with your vet. Don't think twice about getting a second opinion if you are thinking about it. After the dust settles and you know what you really are working with THEN I would have an at length conversation with your breeder. His lack of a response is similar to what we faced with our breeder when our boy had mange- it's frustrating, upsetting and can be a distraction from your pup. You can always go and talk to them later but they are aware there is an issue which is the hardest thing to communicate to them. Following up later with more definite details will make the conversation easier as well.

My heart goes out to you with this. When you pick up your pup they are the most perfect thing in the world and when things like this happen it really breaks your heart. Keep an open mind and make decisions that are best for your pup. That's my best advice to you.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

{{{{{{Shelby}}}}}}

Praying that your vet finds an answer. Please keep us posted.


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't want to be a downer but I had a dog that had seizures and it eats you up inside. Manly because you really cant do anything while its happening just watch. 
My dog was viberent then when he went on meds phenobarbital if I remember he was never the same. 
My advice would be to contant the breeder and get another pup. That is why you spent all the money you did to use a reputable breeder and not have health problems right off jump street.


----------



## Shelby (Mar 4, 2013)

I picked her up from vet and she was all perked up. They gave her a little Valium and sent some home as well. The results of liver test will be in tomorrow. After being home for three hours she seized again. It was very short and did not lose her bowels. Still no return call from breeder and I sent another email. I have her fit on video for about ten seconds bc I couldn't care for her and tape at the same time.
I wonder about what you said about the cleaning products because I do use them. But would her seizures be so frequent with that? I am willing to try anything. But then again I do not know if I am ready to deal with this daily. I cannot believe this is happening. And I do not why the breeders are not calling me back.


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Hang in there. You're doing everything you can. Maybe you'll get some answers tomorrow with the liver results and if the vet can determine something from your video. I hope they get it figured out soon.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Shelby, unfortunately I cannot say that removing cleaning products and other factors from the environment WILL eliminate the seizures, but it can make her environment 'less harsh' on her and possibly help reduce incidents of her seizing. Look into chemical free/natural cleaners- things that aren't as harsh if you you would like to try that. It sounds like her fits are quite frequent and fairly severe so I would think the vet will have to weigh in on what could be impacting her medically as I think this has more of a medical foundation than environmental (but I'm no vet). You can do some research online about environmental factors that may/may not increase incidents of seizures. I will try to look into this more tomorrow. Having her fit on video is a great step in being able to help her so that's perfect that you were able to share that with your vet from the get go.

With regard to the breeder- don't take the breeder's actions personally at this stage in the game. Unfortunately, your pup is facing a medical issue and you, naturally, are looking for answers from the breeder and/or empathy from them. It isn't uncommon for breeders to become VERY defensive when it comes to there being something wrong with one of their pups so you likely will not get exactly what you are expecting or looking for when you do hear from them. My advice on this subject is not to start out with pointing fingers or going on the attack with your breeder- try to go about it by explaining the situation and inquiring if they have ever had anything like this go on before. Until you get a complete diagnosis from your vet you won't know if it's something that's specific to your pup's development alone or it it's something hereditary in which you will have to discuss your options with the breeder to see how to rectify (ie: getting a new pup, cost reimbursement, etc). Until you know which of these it is I would tread lightly on the subject as to not burn bridges before you know what's on the other side for Shelby.

As always, there are many of us here hoping for the best for your little girl and offering any advice possible. Hang in there and hopefully tomorrow will provide answers so you can rest easier.


----------



## Shelby (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you everyone so much for all the advice. It really makes all of this so much easier for me. I will keep informed when I get the results. I hope it is something that is treatable because we love her so much.. Thank you again!


----------



## Shelby (Mar 4, 2013)

Also I am just being very informative with my emails to breeder as I would think they would want to know what is going on.. I guess I am looking for empathy from them or just a simple hang in there.. I know if I raised this little angel I would want to know if she was in despair. I just wish all of this would stop and we can enjoy her without being paranoid every second :-( well just gonna wait to here tomorrow. The vet I am dealing with has been so helpful and I trust them completely.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you. 

I hope your vet comes up with something.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

If you have found a vet you can trust then you've fought half the battle.

Let us know how today goes. Paws crossed for your little lady.


----------



## Shelby (Mar 4, 2013)

The vet called back and a tests came back negative :-( he thinks it is a neurological issue and there is not much I can do since she is so young. The breeder also emailed me back and she was just really busy and going to call me tonight to talk about this. I am now wiping my house down with hot water and vinager and or baking soda and giving her bottled water. I am going to wait and see if this improves anything before I make a choice of what to do. I love this little girl so much but do not want her to live a life of suffering. I have all hope in my breeders that they will help me and be supportive with this. It's just really hard emotionally to watch all of this happen. Say a little prayer for my baby girl. I would not even be able to give her vaccines because she is so unstable and that puts a risk on her health as well.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Praying this is something she will grow out of...

I can't imagine how hard it must be to watch her go through the seizures. Hang in there!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Just as you find out who your true friends are when things aren't going well, so too you discover the moral strength or "reputation" of a breeder or trainer when things aren't going well...

From this breeder's perspective, there would be little else I can think of save my family in a hospital room that would keep us from making immediate contact if one of our Pups had these issues. 

It does appear on the surface somewhat suspect that the mention of a second round of vaccinations might be delayed due to a possibility of seizures. At this juncture though, it is supposition at best. I know several breeders who much prefer titre testing prior to repeated vaccinations, as there is with any medication/vaccination a tendency to overprescribe, and there are side effects to every med. The risks are small, but they do exist.

Although your Vet should have already questioned you on this and perhaps may have - A few thoughts come to mind that have not yet been mentioned - there are a number of toxic plants, and puppies have a very real propensity to chew on/ingest everything and anything. Often they display as neurological, as several will attack the neurolgical system. Does Pup have access in the yard/garden area to any of these? 

http://www.earthclinic.com/Pets/poisonous_plants.html 

Also human foods that can have toxic effects to dogs

http://www.vetstreet.com/care/human-foods-that-are-dangerous-for-dogs-and-cats 

Wishing you only the very best of outcomes.
Ken


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Your story is heartbreaking and I truly hope something can be done to give her a normal life.
It *maybe * true that this breeder has never had this problem in their bloodline before, but that does NOT mean they are not responsible for this pup. They may seem standoffish at first, while they are gathering information on their own. They may also want vet records to verify the vets findings. As a breeder they should want to be vigilant on finding out why this puppy has this problem. Is this an isolated case, or is their a problem in the breeding line.
I hope I don't sound insensitive. I would give them a little time to come to grips with the situation, before I called them a bad breeder. A true test of a breeder is how they handle things when there is a problem with a puppy.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Bite Inhibition Training Experiences*

Just to add our experience at the time we met the breeder we were not told any superstitious stories. What's good enough for a lab, a golden and a GSD would surely not harm a V that much. 

Only advice we were given is to look into vitamin supplements for dogs and if comfortable some Ester C along with essential oils for skin health. Oh - and most importantly, probiotic bacteria. 

I have spoken to a superstitious breeder who was against all vaccines except the first puppy shot. And no annual shots, either. 
Dogwise has a book called "shock to the system", available in ebook format as well. 

In any case, we just went with the flow and vaccinated as per vet's advice. Yearly vaccines as well, so far. Only thing we did not agree with was early neutering. At two the boy is still intact and the vet gave up on pestering me any longer "we must respect our clients wishes" 
I also don't take feeding advice from him, either, but that's all. (If I did we would be feeding RC or Hill's) :


I am saddened to read your story. 
Hope for the best possible outcome. 
Please do not be discouraged, breeder and the vet will take care of you. Responsible breeders always do. 
Another possible way is to consult with the breeder's vet. He has all health records. Never hurts to give them a call as well. 
Our breeder did not object, even offered to get in touch with her vet and compare with our vet's approach, if we so desire. 

:'(


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Shelby - I am praying your little girl will get better.
I can not imagine what you are going through, it's absolutely heartbreaking...

I am hoping for the best possible outcome for your little girl.


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

My heart is aching for you. 
I get actual pain from reading things like this..


Please let us know how everything turns out. You both are in my thoughts.
Let me know if there's any possible way I can help, even if it's just someone to talk to.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

How is sweet little Shelby? And you as well? I keep thinking of you all and hoping for the best.


----------

